# Shelter closing! Animals to be euth'd!



## Must Love Mutts (Apr 23, 2008)

The Marion-Grant County Humane Society in Indiana is closing at the end of June and all animals left at that time will be euthanized. They are working with other shelters to find open spots for the animals, but everyone else is at very high capacity as well. If you know of a rescue that could take some of these dogs, please please please pass this on to them. Transport will be provided for dogs to be taken to other rescues and shelters! 

*The below page says you should go to the shelter for private adoption and that there isn't an online application anymore, but I have checked and it is still there. You can go to the Humane Society's page here: http://www.marionhumane.com/sites/index.html or call 765-664-1111 

You can see photos of the dogs and more info about transport to shelters here:
http://picsbycindy.com/marion_grant_dogs.htm


----------

